# System detected a possible attempt to compromise security



## wholesaleguy

Can anyone help with this problem. We are running a windows 2003 server with attached windows 2000 pro and xp pro workstations. Some of our XP users are receiving the following message when they attempt to attach to a share on the network.

"The system detected a possible attempt to compromise security. Please ensure that you can contact the server that authenticated you." 

When the message occurs users can't see the server in my network places but I can ping the server, and all other workstations just fine. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## djaburg

Make sure everyone is pointing to the servers IP as their DNS server address. Make sure the server doesn't have a firewall on the LAN NIC side. Make sure the client machines aren't running a firewall locally.

Have you made any recent changes to domain name?

For those machines having issues, make sure the date/time is correct or at least synced to the date/time on the server.


----------



## wholesaleguy

Thanks for your reply... I think the DNS address was the problem. A little while ago I change them on all of our work stations. This change made browsing much faster but seems to have created this issue. I have changed the primary DNS back to our server, and it seems to have fixed the problem. I will watch and repost if it doesn't. 

Once again, thanks for your help.

wholesaleguy


----------



## fandam7

Thanks - worked for me too once I changed to the preferred DNS


----------

